# Bunnies have been very busy digging in the veg patch!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have set aside abit of garden to fence of for my veg and herbs, i've started growing them at my parents just got to plant them... here are the workers very busy... apart from Tinkerbell... erm she supervised  sorry for bad quality need to charge my camera, this is just my phone pics!










































































Time for a nap under the apple tree after all that hard work....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, I just wanna pluck that tuft of hair from Teddy's bun tho :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful rabbits.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful bunnies  They have been very busy today!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless them, you obviously over work them though! them need to come here


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine love a bit of loose soil too, its so lovely to see them chilling


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Gorgeous pics, I just wanna pluck that tuft of hair from Teddy's bun tho :lol::lol:


lol i know they're all moulting like mad and getting very crossed with me when i pull their little tuftys out!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> awww bless them, you obviously over work them though! them need to come here


They need to be kept busy so have to stay here... although could do with another worker called Chubster....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> They need to be kept busy so have to stay here... although could do with another worker called Chubster....


miss chubby is not into slave labour im afraid


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> miss chubby is not into slave labour im afraid


What if i pay her in herbs?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> What if i pay her in herbs?


she told me to tell you shes much too dignified for manual labour


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> she told me to tell you shes much too dignified for manual labour


Ok well sounds like her and tinkerbell would get on well, she can supervise the boys with her


----------

